
Smartphones Patented... Just About Everyone Sued 1 Minute After Patent Issued - dskhatri
http://techdirt.com/articles/20080124/16382062.shtml
======
Hexstream
I predict a big backlash against the whole concept of software patents soon.

Oops, I exposed my naivete in public again :|

------
daniel-cussen
Whoever decided to sue almost every tech company in the world has a ridiculous
amount of balls.

On a side note, this may cause a backlash against the patent system.

------
projectileboy
C'mon everyone - can someone out there _please_ tell me one way in which
America isn't completely jacked, so that I might stop myself from jumping off
a bridge? Please? Anyone...?

~~~
tyler
California's coastline. The views while driving across western states. The
buildings in old Boston. Country roads in Pennsylvania.

Oh, you meant it in a socio political sense. Well, in that case...

------
DXL
Filing patents when you know that prior art exists should be punished.

